# Where to buy diesel?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...follow the truckers, _they_ know where _all_ the *diesel* pumps are.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice thing about the midwest... Any place that sells diesel usually sells quite a bit of it... I get fuel at about any station that gets decent traffic, in my 1st gen Cummins, and it's been fine..

Mike


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Ahhh yes, yet another reason to just get a gas vehicle.


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> Ahhh yes, yet another reason to just get a gas vehicle.


That makes no sense. You should be just as particular about the fuel going into the tank of your gasser.

You wouldn't buy gas from a mom and pop shop that has four cars fill up a day and might fill their tank once every two months, would you? Thats right, the gas would start the varnish process already and could harm your injection system.

Same for us diesel guys, buy instead of varnish, the fuel can get nasty in other ways. If we want a good running car/truck, we must be picky about our fuel. Buying it from a place with a high turn over means it is fresh and clean. 

Remember this, my truck weighs in at all most three times the weight of your car and gets 23MPG on the highway. Want to do a percentage comparison on MPG per pound?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

horsehaulin said:


> MPG per pound?


MPGPP! I love math!


----------



## cruzin2012 (Jan 12, 2012)

Had a diesel Jetta. Never had an issue getting diesel, finding diesel, or waiting for a diesel pump.


----------

